# 11 week old blue marble trio



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

They are being shipped to someone on this forum today :lol:


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

so pretty! absolutely love the first one


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Eeee!!! I'm so excited!! I love the females you picked. They complement him perfectly. The male is already so amazing I can't wait to see how he matures.

I'm going to have a lot of fun mixing and matching over the summer. I'm already thinking I'd like to see the first female in the picture paired with my blue/ mg DT male.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

they look fantastic!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

They're all so pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, they are beautiful!! When Karen said they were going to someone on this forum, I knew it would be Jackie. lol


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

That dude is going to grow up to be a very nice fish...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're at the post office now  I may have to go pick them up at the post office later... it all depends on whether they get dropped off at the mail room or not.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just received an e mail from usps saying notice left....Looks like they attemped to deliver them and nobody was available (


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I got them :-D They're acclimating now.

Because the box arrived after the mail was sent out to the University it comes up as notice left (but they don't actually leave a notice). I had already called the post office and arranged for them to call me when the box arrived because I knew it wouldn't get picked up for delivery. It would be so much easier if I could just arrange a hold for pick up :roll: I'm moving in a month and after that shipping fish is going to be soo much easier.


Anyways they're here and they're gorgeous! The darker blue female actually flared at me when I pulled her out of the box LOL


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Let's hope she isn't a he lol......She did the same thing here.....Her Mother is evil just like that lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. I hope not too evil to spawn ;-) If she does turn into a "he" .. well..look how good it turned out for me last time! LOL I don't think she is though.. she's just feisty!

I just checked on them and she's completely colored up, barred up, and flaring at the male, who seems to be enjoying the attention and is flaring back. The other female is just sitting in her cup watching them like "eh.. whatever"... she's so cute and almost an exact twin to the male. 

I'm gonna get some pictures here in a bit once I get them into their tanks.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I only had about 3 marble females in that spawn....I was going to keep her for show but because she was so timid I decided to let you use her for breeding....And yes, she is a close match to the male as far as coloration.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

In that case I hope I get a lot of fry from her. I think she definitely needs more time to mature before spawning. The other female acts as though you could throw her in the spawning tank tomorrow and she'd be ready to go. Too bad they're gonna have to wait a couple weeks until school slows down a bit.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice selection. Make sure to post updating picks of your male. I would love to see his progress.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm SO in love with your trio!! ... and darn it, there's a pair on AB right now. >_< I can always make room, but I don't know when I could breed them. Maybe next month when I get back to the home fort...

I just LOVE that light colored girl <3


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's pics from yesterday...
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=68096

Monroe you should totally get them... the steel pair right? I SOO wish I had the money for them


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Here's pics from yesterday...
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=68096
> 
> Monroe you should totally get them... the steel pair right? I SOO wish I had the money for them


I am swooning over that thread! ... and I just bid 

LOL I've always got room and $$.... now to set up a breeding schedule for all of Karen's fish (I want each to get their turn in the spawning tanks )! When were you gonna breed your new ones again??


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Not until I'm in my new apartment... so at least not until May. I just think that with finals going on I'll just be too preoccupied with school and work to spawn.

When I do I'm thinking of first doing the marble male/female and then recondition the male and use the blue girl. I also want to do another Dan spawn and a spawn with my Blue DT "Bubba".


----------

